# Favourite animated TV shows?



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2013)

The Boondocks
Adventure Time
what are some of your favourite animated shows?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 29, 2013)

Teen Titans
The Last Airbender
Legend of Korra


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 29, 2013)

The Last Airbender/Legend of Korra
Most of the older programs on Cartoon Network and Nick (too many to name)
Adventure Time
American Dad


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 29, 2013)

western or eastern?

if eastern it's
yu yu hakusho that show is great, just started to watch it recently.
fist of the north star (original release not remake)
devilman
excel saga

western:
family guy
dogtanian
super mario world cartoons
super mario bros 3 cartoons
captain N the gamemaster
sometimes american dad
i don't watch simpsons anymore though.

i like watching old cartoons when i'm bored 

edit: anyone old enough to remember ulysses 31?


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2013)

Dragonball z
Simpsons
Animaniacs


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 29, 2013)

Batman: The Animated Series
Batman Beyond

Bob's Burgers.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 29, 2013)

Animated shows? As opposed to a static, non-changing image? Ok, ok...

South Park
Adventure Time
Charlie Brown/Peanuts
Pink Panther
The Moomins (1979-82 fuzzy felt version, NOT the anime nonsense)
Jayce and the Wheel Warriors


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 29, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Animated shows? As opposed to a static, non-changing image? Ok, ok...
> 
> South Park
> Adventure Time
> ...


 
love pink panther, i have every episode on dvd


----------



## ouch123 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm in agreement with many of these shows. I'd like to throw in Futurama though, since nobody's mentioned it yet.


----------



## bejiman (Jan 29, 2013)

Batman TAS
Batman Beyond
The Simpsons
Futurama
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
_*Peter Pan no Bōken*_
Justice League
The Last Airbender / Legend of Korra
The Adventures of Tintin
The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest
Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs
Crayon Shin Chan
Young Justice
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
Full Metal Panic
TMNT 1987 (just got started with 2012)
Looney Tunes

in no particular order...arrgh too many to mention


----------



## Lacius (Jan 29, 2013)

Favorites:

Adventure Time
Futurama
Invader Zim

Honorable mentions:

Family Guy
South Park
American Dad
Drawn Together

Childhood favorites:

Dragonball Z
Pokemon
Jackie Chan Adventures
Fairly Odd Parents
SpongeBob
Doug
X-Men: Evolution
Batman Beyond
Dexter's Laboratory


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 29, 2013)

I have way to many.


However me all time fav's are Hello Kitty, Hamtaro, Invader Zim.
Who would've guessed xd


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 29, 2013)

Adventure Time
Regular Show
Simpsons
Bob's Burgers
American Dad
Archer
Invader Zim
South Park
Futurama
FLCL

Those are my favorite traditional animation shows. But Moral Orel (claymation) was also fucking amazing.

And while I loved Spongebob way more when I was younger. It still has a place in my heart, and I am definitely gonna be going to the second movie next year.


----------



## Click This (Jan 29, 2013)

Teen Titans, Steins;gate, and Spice and Wolf take the cake for me.


----------



## BadAnimal (Jan 29, 2013)

Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Invader Zim
Simpsons
Tiny Toons




soulx said:


> The Boondocks
> Adventure Time
> what are some of your favourite animated shows?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 29, 2013)

Tom Goes To The Mayor, Ren & Stimpy, Bob's Burgers, Home Movies, Spaceghost/cartoon planet/brak show, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends (better than My Little Pony,) My Little Pony


----------



## DDTarZan (Jan 29, 2013)

Ren and Stimpy
Beavis and Butthead (<3)
Mission Hill
The Boondocks
Super Mario Bros./3/World
FLCL
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo

I don't watch anything on cable anymore, however. All the advertisements, commercials, and the annoying critically acclaimed shows really just get on my nerves. There's just shows that I avoid watching because certain types of shock humor I feel try way to frigging hard. But, those mentioned are just the general spectrum of stuff I still love and rewatch.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm quite enjoying Young Justice on CN Too atm. Reminds me of Teen Titans
Regular show and Adventure time speak for themselves.
And Avatar, cant wait for Korra 2.

In terms of anime:
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Silver-Inuzuka
Everything I gave a 9 or above,


----------



## Another World (Jan 29, 2013)

spartakus and the sun beneath the sea: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spartakus_and_the_Sun_Beneath_the_Sea
the mysterious cities of gold: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mysterious_Cities_of_Gold

-another world


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 29, 2013)

Adventure Time (obviously)
Regular Show
Gravity Falls


----------



## Depravo (Jan 29, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> anyone old enough to remember ulysses 31?


I am. I once downloaded some really poor quality rips and to be honest it wasn't as exciting as I remember. The theme tune is still killer though.



Another World said:


> the mysterious cities of gold: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mysterious_Cities_of_Gold
> 
> -another world


I was tempted to list that one as it's genuinely epic (I even own the non-pirated boxset) but I thought it would spark some 'animated, not anime' debate. Between idiots.


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2013)

Alfred J. Kwak.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 29, 2013)

Adventure Time
Regular Show (it isn't too bad)
Futurama
Avatar TLA/LOK
Archer
South Park


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2013)

Invader Zim
Batman Animated series
Both of the Avatar series
Futurama
Archer
Superman Animated series
Teen Titans
Batman Beyond
Animaniacs
American Dad
Family Guy
Justice League


----------



## Gahars (Jan 29, 2013)

Alright, let's see...

Futurama
Adventure Time
Gargoyles (I don't think anyone else has mentioned this. For shame, GBAtemp.)
Archer
Bob's Burgers (I've just seen the first season, but it's pretty good so far. Looking forward to catching up with it)
The Boondocks
Avatar: TLA + LoK
I think that about covers it.


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmm... I don't really watch so many animated shows these days, but I like 

_Futurama_ (the only one I watch regularly; one of my favourite all time shows, still makes me laugh)
_American Dad_
_Family Guy_
_The Simpsons_
_Samurai Jack_ (don't know if it's still going or not, I watched the first season years ago here in the UK and thought it was awesome)
I tried watching _Code Monkeys_ recently and thought it was pretty sub-par.


----------



## Aeter (Jan 29, 2013)

Tiny Toons
TMNT (the old ones)
Transformers (old ones)
X-Men and most of the superhero series back in the day, when they were still awesome.
Dragon Ball Regular/Z/GT
Pinky and the Brain
Dexter's Lab
Thundercats
Tic tac toons (this was awesome) 
Darkwing Duck
Samurai Pizza Cats
Biker Mice From Mars
Rescue Rangers
The Animals Of Farthing Wood (or Beestenbos Is Boos as it was called in the Netherlands)
Gargoyles
Animaniacs
Duck Tales
Tale Spin
Droopy the Master Detective Hound
Captain Planet

The themes of most of these were awesome too.
I recommend you look 'em up on youtube if you're not familiar with them or want reminisce.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 29, 2013)

Depravo said:


> I am. I once downloaded some really poor quality rips and to be honest it wasn't as exciting as I remember. The theme tune is still killer though.


 
yeah i can't buy the dvd boxset as the price is way too high. close to £100 so i had to divx them, the quality is not bad and is watchable, and yes the intro is kickass 

and how can i forget
samurai jack
dexters lab
futurama
tmnt (old cartoons) not new ones, why would anyone want to watch that ewww :S
and good old invader zim and the grim adventures of billy and mandy, i have every episode 

nothing like good old cartoon network and nickelodeon, now they are just full of the cgi 3D cartoons now.


----------



## Flame (Jan 29, 2013)

south park
boondocks


----------



## tatripp (Jan 29, 2013)

Spongebob Squarepants (the older ones)- Original, unique, and clean comedy.
Looney Tunes= excellent music that goes with the animation + Great animation + Witty + Characters smoke and use real looking guns (something you wouldn't see on TV now)
King of the Hill- I'm pretty sure the creators of that show based Hank Hill off of my dad.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 29, 2013)

tatripp said:


> Spongebob Squarepants (the older ones)- Original, unique, and clean comedy.
> Looney Tunes= excellent music that goes with the animation + Great animation + Witty + Characters smoke and use real looking guns (something you wouldn't see on TV now)
> King of the Hill- I'm pretty sure the creators of that show based Hank Hill off of my dad.


Edit: South Park- The one good actually satirical show on TV. Best animated social commentary.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2013)

tatripp said:


> Edit: South Park- The one good actually satirical show on TV. Best animated social commentary.


Nah, The Boondocks takes the spot for that category for me.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2013)

I forgot one of my all time favorite shows!
Ed Edd n' Eddy!


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jan 29, 2013)

Fairy odd parents
Chalk-Zone
Superman Animated series
Dexter laboratory
Dragon Ball Regular/Z/GT
Spider-man Animated series
Batman Animated series
Code name kids next door
Adventure Time
Boondocks
pokemon
Ed Edd n' Eddy!
Hey Arnold
Rocket Power
Teen Titans
Duck Dogers
Samurai jack
Family Guy
American dad
Cat and Dog
yu yu hakusho
Inyusha
Baki the Grappler
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
The Simpsons
Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Rocko's Modern Life

I Mainly like all the Cartoons/Anime that has a Classic feel/Vivid feel to it EXCEPT... the ones that seems like there copying off something similar to pokemon, and Other classic shows if u know what I am talking about, Smh TOTAL FAIL .


----------



## broitsak (Jan 29, 2013)

Adventure time
The Simpsons
Dragon Ball Z
The Marvelous Misadventures of FlapJack

Anime: Inazuma Eleven ^.^


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 29, 2013)

Simpsons
TMNT
Rocko's Modern Life
and tons of anime...


----------



## Another World (Jan 29, 2013)

I should also add the X-Men cartoon from the early 90s. It has some really great story lines. I also really love Batman: The Animated Series and Batman Beyond. Two great Batman shows for teens and adults.

-another world


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2013)

Favorites;
Sonic the Hedgehog (1993)
Looney Toons
Animaniacs
The Simpsons
Tiny Toon Adventures
King of the Hill
Batman TAS


Nostalgia Favorites;
Sonic X
Pokemon
DBZ
Chip N Dale Rescue Rangers
Rugrats
Danny Phantom


----------



## Another World (Jan 29, 2013)

How about galtar and the golden lance?

-another world


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 29, 2013)

naruto series.

I'm tired of the fillers, I gave up a year of watching it so I wouldn't have to wait each week for an episode. it didn't matter cause 90% of the episodes I took year off to watch later were fillers. boo


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> naruto series.


Who could have guessed?

But I was talking about more traditional animated shows with this thread, not anime.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 30, 2013)

Samurai Jack?


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

dexter's laboratory.

tom and jerry.

rugrats.

powerpuff girls. 

wen i waz a k1d.



_damn, they don't make em like this anymore - kanye_


----------



## wafflebeard (Feb 15, 2013)

One Piece
Adventure Time
Samurai Jack
Regular Show
Batman: the Brave and the Bold (cancelled before its time, RIP)
Young Justice (also taken from us too soon)
Futurama
Archer
American Dad
Spongebob
Invader Zim
Superjail!
classic Looney Toons
Tom & Jerry
Scooby Doo Mystery Inc.
both Avatar series
Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack

I've also been enjoying Pen Ward's new show Bravest Warriors on YouTube. Funny stuff, slightly more adult than Adventure Time. 

I'll cap it at that, otherwise I'll be here all day.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 15, 2013)

The Last Airbender
Gravity Falls
Adventure Time

I don't really watch that much TV.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Young Justice
Korra
Adventure Time


----------



## DroRox (Feb 16, 2013)

Adventure Time 
Bravest Warriors (on YouTube)
Teen Titans
Young Justice
Avatar (Last Airbender/Korra)


----------



## DS1 (Feb 16, 2013)

soulx said:


> Who could have guessed?
> 
> But I was talking about more traditional animated shows with this thread, not anime.


 
_Traditional_? Cartoons are cartoons are cartoons, sir.

-The Simpsons
-Futurama
-King of The Hill
-Spectacular Spider Man
-Spider Man (1990s)
-Batman Animated (1990s)
-Recess
-Fillmore!


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Feb 16, 2013)

If Old? Too many stuff to list (Rocko's modern life, Doug, Angry beavers etc)

New? My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, Adventure Time, Legend of Korra (I like this one over the ponies, tbh)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 16, 2013)

Robotech
Inhumanoids
Dungeons and Dragons
Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors
Ulysses 31

Those are some of my favorites


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

Adventure Time (Even though I don't really watch it anymore)
Fairly Odd Parents
South Park
Family Guy
The Simpsons
The Cleveland Show
American Dad 
Brickie Barrie
The Boondocks
Black Dinomate

Those are the cartoons I watch if you want to know anime

Naruto and Dragon Ball


----------



## Mijzelffan (Feb 24, 2013)

As for shows that currently still produce new episodes:

Gravity Falls
The legend of Korra
MLP:FiM
Futurama
South Park
American Dad

If I were to add shows that don't get any more new episodes my list would probably become infinitely long. There seem to be less new animated show nowadays though.


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 24, 2013)

Hajime No Ippo
Ashita No Joe
Yu Yu Hakusho
Cromartie High
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Baki The Grappler 
One Piece
Spiral
Anything Batman Related
Superman the Animated Series
Courage The Cowardly Dog
Most of the old CN programs

I spend most of my time on anime/ manga


----------

